# Twisted wire snaffle question



## AirbrushBobby (Jan 18, 2009)

I originally had this question under "western riding" 
http://www.horseforum.com/western-riding/dbl-wire-twisted-snaffle-question-29373/
but I think it belongs here in "Horse training"

When we got our paint, we tried him in a dbl twisted wire snaffle. He was fine and brought him home and trained him in a smooth sweet snaffle and to be much lighter in the mouth. He has a much lighter (med port reining bit) bit. I think I remember Craig Cameron saying a bit like that should only be used for about a week until the horse knows what is expected. 
I have a friend who has been leasing an arabian. She will own him tomorrow I think. She is using and will continue to use the dbl twisted wire snaffle for daily use. I know this will somewhat make a horse tougher in the mouth but is it BAD??? 
It's a 12 year old I think that is the regular rider... and it IS an Arabian after all!
What's your opinion?
Thanks in advance!
Bobby :grin:


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't think the horse being an arabian has anything to do with it, and if so, then even more reason NOT to use a twisted wire bit. Those things just look scary.
Personally I would never use one, on any horse.


----------



## Padrona (Apr 13, 2009)

I ocassionally use a twisted wire on my Arabian endurance horse and I have zero problems with it. She loves it far more than a big fat d-ring or loose ring. She is much happier in this bit, I think because it is so incredibly PRECISE. She was getting very frustrated with a big soft bit, or hackamore. I still use a few different bitless options with her as I really want her to be able to go in anything. But she does prefer the twisted bit to anything else I've ever tried.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I personally don't like the twisted wire bits at all. Even with soft hands, the probability of hurting your horses mouth with even the slightest of cues is pretty high. I am with Whipple. I would never use one on any horse, ever.


----------



## AirbrushBobby (Jan 18, 2009)

Whipple said:


> I don't think the horse being an arabian has anything to do with it, and if so, then even more reason NOT to use a twisted wire bit.


I was actually joking about the "Arabian " thing.
I sometimes joke when we're all riding _"It's OK that's an Arabian thing!"_
kind of like people do with Apaloosas! 
We have an Arabian and when something goes astray... _"It's because she's an Arabian!"_ :lol:


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Twisted wire bits have absolutely NO place in training or riding horses as far as I'm concerned. Two words for it: torture device.


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

You have to break down what you are trying to accomplish with the horse.

Some bits are more of a lateral bit and some are more of a vertical bit.
Some may be used for just a few rides and some are old standbys.
Some bits are really only for training and some are more for riding.

The twisted wire bits are more of a training bit designed to work the corners of the mouth(and sore them).
Many of them are a smaller diameter and the intent is for the horse to "feel" them more.

My problem with them is that the "CUE" is just increased on the same pressure point.
Why not add another pressure point to increase the cue as the cue reaction is what you want as a rider.

You are trying to "communicate" with the horse not force the horse through pain.

Some horses will get dull in the corners of their mouth with continued use of this kind of bit.


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

I use a single thicker twisted wire on my one paint. I dont disagree with using any device on your horse as long as you know how to use it properly. I also dont agree with changing bits to every problem. The horse needs to learn about pressure from the bit and what it means, its almost always a training issue not a changing bit issue. My paint loves his bit, its the only bit he has his mouth open ready to take in his mouth and I ride with my seat and legs anyway. When I pick up my reins, he is butter in my hands in this bit, halter, hackamore whatever I put on his head. If the horse isnt responding to the bit properly, he/she needs to go back to basics and learn what rein/bit pressure means, on the ground. I think its fine to use that bit or any other device as long as she knows how to use her hands properly. The D-ring snaffle can be a "nasty" bit if not used properly, its the riders hands that make it "torture" or "bad" no matter what is on your horses head.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Single or double twisted wire bits should be illegal IMO. There's just never a reason to use one. Proper training and the correct bit for the horse's mouth conformation and training level gives you the best results, not a midevil torture device... Ugh. 

Even if you have the quietest and lightest hands and your reins are droopy loose, the horse could still spook, trip, or get stung, and you'll have to snatch for those reins to control the horse. Plus long term use can very easily toughen a horse's mouth up.

I've seen too many bloody or raw mouths in the schooling arenas of big and small shows because of twisted wire bits to have any tolerance for them what-so-ever.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Padrona said:


> I ocassionally use a twisted wire on my Arabian endurance horse and I have zero problems with it. She loves it far more than a big fat d-ring or loose ring. She is much happier in this bit, I think because it is so incredibly PRECISE. She was getting very frustrated with a big soft bit, or hackamore. I still use a few different bitless options with her as I really want her to be able to go in anything. But she does prefer the twisted bit to anything else I've ever tried.


There are thin bits that aren't twisted.

Dressage Extensions Product Detail
Dressage Extensions Product Detail
Browsing Store - Korsteel Fulmer Bit
Browsing Store - Korsteel Barrel Ring Copper Mouth Dee Ring Bit
Browsing Store - Myler Comfort Dee w/Wide Barrel & Copper Inlay Snaffle
Schneider Saddlery
Schneider Saddlery


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

luvs2ride1979 said:


> Single or double twisted wire bits should be illegal IMO. There's just never a reason to use one. Proper training and the correct bit for the horse's mouth conformation and training level gives you the best results, not a midevil torture device... Ugh.
> 
> Even if you have the quietest and lightest hands and your reins are droopy loose, the horse could still spook, trip, or get stung, and you'll have to snatch for those reins to control the horse. Plus long term use can very easily toughen a horse's mouth up.
> 
> I've seen too many bloody or raw mouths in the schooling arenas of big and small shows because of twisted wire bits to have any tolerance for them what-so-ever.


"single or double twisted wire bits should be illegal" thats like saying rope halters or mechanical hackamores should be illegal. If the horses mouth is bleeding, that person shouldnt be riding that horse with anything in its mouth. Plain jane snaffles can do the same thing, halters can be dangerous in the wrong hands.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

I agree with luvs2ride. They should be illegal. Rope halters are not designed to be harsh with a forceful nature behind it.....twisted wire bits are.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

paint gurl 23 said:


> "single or double twisted wire bits should be illegal" thats like saying rope halters or mechanical hackamores should be illegal. If the horses mouth is bleeding, that person shouldnt be riding that horse with anything in its mouth. Plain jane snaffles can do the same thing, halters can be dangerous in the wrong hands.


Well sure! I can pick up a 2x4 and break my horse's jaw pretty easily. However, a piece of wood isn't DESIGNED to inflict pain. The whole purpose of a twisted WIRE bit is to inflict pain, so the horse will do whatever it can to avoid that pain. Hopefully it will figure out how to be good and the rider will have light enough hands to keep the horse from becoming injured, but that's not always the case. It's rarely the case around here... :?


----------



## aynelson (Jun 13, 2009)

Are they "BAD" - Yes, they are evil. Never correct bad riding habits or techniques with harsh bits. It is ignorant. I have been training horses for 20 years and have never had to use anything more harsh than a loose ring broken snaffle. Most riding problems are from the rider, some are from ill-fitting tack, and some are from a horse in pain. I would say less than 1% of the problems actually come horse personality issues. I wish people would understand this.


----------

